# Martin ShadowCat, why is it unpopular?



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have just bought a ShadowCat from the AT classifieds, I have read all about the early limb problems and also the difference in spec between pre-production and production bows, but given all of that, it looks like a superb finger bow.

I found one in the classifieds with Barnsdale limbs, so I jumped on it. I'm afraid I have not shot it yet, as the seller failed to tell me that he'd bent a cam module, so as soon as I get the parts I'll be able to asses the bow properly.

Since buying mine, I have seen a few in the classifieds and it seems that sellers practically have to give them away, or bump their adverts constantly just to get interest. My question is WHY?

Are longer ATA bows really so unpopular that it is just the dedicated few who buy them? Or is it just that Martin have other bows on the range that are more popular and the ShadowCat is just a little too specialist?

I have high hopes for mine and I see it as filling the gap in the market left by the Constitution.

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have wondered the same about the martin mystic, especially so since i bought one from the AT classifieds for a great price without even ever seeing one, as we don't see a lot of martins here. i bought it as my options for a longer ata with 24.5 " draw with fingers in the 30-35# range were very limited. it arrived with brand new strings and cables (shoot thru) and in like new condition requiring just fitting my spare rest and i was out shooting it that arvo. as my competition division's maximum distance is only 30y (unsighted) it shoots very nicely as a 3d finger bow.


----------



## bowhunter2232 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've shot mine all summer,other than one broken upper limb which they replaced in two days it shoots great. Easy to tune smooth drawing holds nice. Took it hunting in MD over the weekend no shots. But broadheads and field points hit the same spot. 29" draw 58lbs


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know but I'm glad, I now own three of them for what a tricked out new one would cost. One for 3D one for Indoor and a camo model for hunting!
I love them they are super smooth nearly zero hand shock and I shoot mine lights out with them!Honest I too am surprised why I'm seeing any of them used on the market at all.

My thought was that the target shooters are getting them at a discount and then dumping them on the market after they see how long they are.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the cam modules to arrive for mine, they shouldn't take much longer and then I'll get to play.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Modules arrived today and took about 10 minutes to fit. I took a few careful pulls to make sure all was well and took it into the garden (yard) for a test. I am even more puzzled that this is not a more popular finger bow, it is fast, accurate, quiet and quite a bit more civilised than my 2008 Constitution.

The Connie is a tough act to follow, but the ShadowCat could well become my favoured bow for next season.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Neil, I looked that this bow hard when it came out, the fella that owns the Pro shop I hang out at even offered to get me a deal on a "BlackOut" ShadowCat....This was about the time I was shooting the B.T. Hook more and more, and wasnt sure I was gonna be Finger shooting much longer, so I passed...With my draw length, and preference for longer A-T-A Parallel limb bows, I figured that the ShadowCat would be a heck of a good bow....Please keep "US" up to date on how it goes with this bow....Take care!...Jim


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I will do Jim.

With the weekend not too far away, I should have some time to 'play' and report back.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Is the Shadow cat a 2-pc riser ?


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

No, once piece machined by the looks of it.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i think most folks don't like a long axled bow. i have a shadowcat and love how the thing shoots. it is super forgiving and just flat works. one of the nicest shooting bows i have had in a while. i have had zero problems with it other than the nut behind it.
i have shot very little this year, yet i can take it out and it shoots great for me as though i had been practicing more than what i have.

so many people fall into the hype of advertising, yet for the most part the guys that shoot the best go with the most forgiving platform in a bow.
the shadowcat has proven to me why they do. i don't shoot fingers but this bow has plenty of speed and with the forgiving platform is a breeze to tune and shoot.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Just had a bit of a tuning session with the ShadowCat. At first I was suffering with left / right misses (mainly left). Gave it some thought and tried some stiffer spined arrows. Problem solved. So I put it over the chrono and with 30" arrows and my 30.5" DL I was getting 308fps. Although the bow is not maxed out, this told me I was past 60lbs, so I turned it down a 1/2 a turn at a time until I was a little under 300fps, which is the limit for the comps I shoot. Tried the Lightspeed 400's again and they are now spot on as well as the 340 Sky Art Rapids I was also using.

This is a really easy bow to shoot. The draw is long and smooth with quite a dip into the valley, but with none of the vicious 'grab' of the Binary cams. With the let off set around 65%, the string rips through my fingers at release and the back stop is rock solid. It is very much a milder version of my trusty Constitution, but with all the rough edges knocked off. It's a very light bow in the hand and I have fitted quite a heavy (for me) Bomar 8" stabiliser. I might try a lighter stab now that I have the left right problem sorted.

It's a quiet bow, even without the STS device fitted (which the seller of my bow did NOT include...BIG hint there) and there is literally no hand shock whatsoever.

This is a fine finger bow, it's just a shame the 3D season has just finished over here. Still, gives me the winter to play I guess.

Oh and my bow has Barnsdale limbs fitted, so it may be a little faster than the factory bow.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

star said:


> Is the Shadow cat a 2-pc riser ?


The ShadowCat is a standard martin Riser where the top center and bottom parts are all machined separately. The CAD cutter mills holes in the riser that Martin then uses to attach the 3 parts together. Each part has 4 pins and 2 bolts holding it together. Seems totally solid to me.

I know this to be fact, since I just went through the tour that Martin offers at their manufacturing facility in Walla Walla. It's really cool to see how they all come together.


----------



## tangocat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Neil, 
I am interested to hear that it is smoother than the connie, I have sold the 2008 connie as I couldnt live with bumpy the draw cycle (and thats from someone who used to shoot a pro 40 dually off fingers). I much prefer my Drenalin LD, but I've been looking for an alternative/ backup bow for a while...I want something that is a bit more adjustable so I can play with draw lengths and anchor points.
btw I do know you , you were in the group behind me at hawks summer shoot a few years ago, i think i had the dually then.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tangocat, I loved the old Hawke's ground and did well at every visit. I've not been there this year, as I have not attended any competitions (unfortunately).

There is s light hesitance just before the valley on the CAT 1.5 cams, but the whole cycle is a lot less brutal and strenuous than the Connie.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Connie, I have done very well with them, but after a lay off, I always end up with a painful left shoulder when I start shooting them again and after every long competition, I am not getting that with the Cat. The Cat is just like a very slightly softer version of the Connie. 

The adjustable stop and the fact that the cams have one set of modules means that you can adjust and experiment to your hearts content. I have just done this by lengthening the DL and then moving the stop to give a lower percentage of let off, so that the string really rips out of my fingers, which is a characteristic I like.

Are you local? If so, you can always try my Cat for size.


----------



## richbat (Nov 22, 2008)

just took one in on a trade for my fedora recurve.


----------



## tangocat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm not near you, I now live in Didcot, Oxon (definatley an archery cold spot). Thankyou for the offer. Like you I have not shot much for the last 2 years due to the birth of my son. He will soon be big enough for his first bow . The fact that I no longer shoot often probably contributed to my dislike of the connie, when i got tired i found it very difficult to draw it smoothly enough to keep the arrow on the rest, I dont have problem with the smooth LD. Once at full draw the connie was marginally more comfortable to hold than the LD. . Maybe I will keep an eye on the classifed for a bargain.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

tangocat said:


> The fact that I no longer shoot often probably contributed to my dislike of the connie, when i got tired i found it very difficult to draw it smoothly enough to keep the arrow on the rest, I dont have problem with the smooth LD. Once at full draw the connie was marginally more comfortable to hold than the LD. . Maybe I will keep an eye on the classifed for a bargain.


That is exactly the same with the Connie for me. Keep your eye's on the classifieds ShadowCats sell for silly money and if you shot well with the Connie, you'll do the same with the Cat.

As for Didcot...that's dangerously close to Limey. I'd be looking to move if I were you


----------

